# How Can Rockets Lose?



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

With the #2 C in NBA.......

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/4870666

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba_blog/the_nba_s_top_centres-ar23446.html


AND of course the #1 SF in the NBA....................

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/8838445


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

not sure, but if you called up a mr. avery johnson, i'm sure he could help you out there.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm a rockets guy but let's see how they gel on the court before they're annointed NBA champs for the next five years.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

their opponents score more points than they do


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Because the championship isn't decided by the CBS Sportsline Player Rankings.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

they lost 31 games last year with the #1 SF and #2 C


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

That SF ranking is such garbage. Andrei Kirilenko and Shawn Marion better than guys like Artest and Paul Pierce.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Ron Mexico said:


> they lost 31 games last year with the #1 SF and #2 C


 they won 51 with them

44-20 after their 7-11 start

but, damn i wish these kinds of threads wouldn't pop up. Houston hasn't done anything so this just gives people a reason to point out their flaws


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ming_7_6==Upgraded version of Ballscientist? :krazy:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Ming_7_6==Upgraded version of Ballscientist? :krazy:


c'mon now, let's not insult Ballscientist like that.

And I can care less about individual talent. I'm excited about this team but we're far from being front runners for next yr's championship, still lots to prove.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Ballscientist isn't a homer. I don't even know which team he supports.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Ballscientist isn't a homer. I don't even know which team he supports.


Golden State Warriors. I think I know Ballscientist better than I would like to admit.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Ballscientist isn't a homer. I don't even know which team he supports.


they r similar in craziness-wise,not homerism. :angel:


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

1)Tmac goes down for a looooooooooooooong time. :boohoo: 
2)Ball distribution problems. 
3)Over confidence (reminds me of the Kings of 2002-03)
4)Poor chemistry :starwars:


----------

